# Eheim 2217 Clip Issue?



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm setting up a new Eheim 2217 and noticed that one of the clips that secures the top part with the pump to the green canister does not snap into place. It's loose and just slides on and off. Is this going to be a problem?

My other canister is a 2262 which has heavy duty screws that you tighten by hand to make sure the top is completely snug.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It's more a theoretical problem than real in my experience. I have had them loose enough that they would fall open after closing and before filling with water. It always made me think they might come loose after they were running but they all tightened up when filled with water and never leaked. 
Do you have a couple pair of pliers and feel handy? If you are REAL careful not to slip and fold the whole thing, you can slightly bend the clamp curve so it fits tighter. I like mine tight enough to "snap" a bit but not so tight I need tools to open it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> It's more a theoretical problem than real in my experience. I have had them loose enough that they would fall open after closing and before filling with water. It always made me think they might come loose after they were running but they all tightened up when filled with water and never leaked.
> Do you have a couple pair of pliers and feel handy? If you are REAL careful not to slip and fold the whole thing, you can slightly bend the clamp curve so it fits tighter. I like mine tight enough to "snap" a bit but not so tight I need tools to open it.


Thanks for the reply (and reassurance). That's exactly what I did (take a pair of pliers and bent the clip slightly to tighten the fit) but wasn't sure if this was enough.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had several that seem to need just a bit of bending. They were all old units that I had picked up in trades so they may have had some abuse. I've been pretty surprised with how well the Eheim top clips hold. I got one can that was lacking two clips and I really needed to use it as fish came with the tank so I put the canister in a pan and decided to try it. It worked okay for several days until I could get the clips replaced. Really easy to replace the clips but it did make me nervous while I waited to salvage some from a friends old cans. It is nice to know that it does have a lot of "extra" built into the design. I had visions of the top blowing off when I was using it with two of the five clips missing! A really good design, I feel.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I just finished setting it up and it's working great. No signs of leaks so far.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

The clip doesn't hold the lid down. It's a mental thing. I think the clips are only there to ease people's minds. Once the thing is primed and running, the clips, much like the acid goggled in the simpsons, do nothing. To prove this, close the valves and turn the filter off, undo the clips, and try to pull the lid off. You can't do it. Even with all your strength. It's sucked on there. Much like you can't open the door of an airplane at 40,000 feet. You need to open the can and vent it to take the vaccuum out of it before it lets you take the lid off. Bent clips, no clips, doesn't matter on a 221X (once it's running. Dry, pre-primed, etc the clips hold the lid in place a little. )


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

aquariam said:


> The clip doesn't hold the lid down. It's a mental thing. I think the clips are only there to ease people's minds. Once the thing is primed and running, the clips, much like the acid goggled in the simpsons, do nothing. To prove this, close the valves and turn the filter off, undo the clips, and try to pull the lid off. You can't do it. Even with all your strength. It's sucked on there. Much like you can't open the door of an airplane at 40,000 feet. You need to open the can and vent it to take the vaccuum out of it before it lets you take the lid off. Bent clips, no clips, doesn't matter on a 221X (once it's running. Dry, pre-primed, etc the clips hold the lid in place a little. )


Great, thanks! Good to know.

BTW I put an Eheim diffuser on the 2217. I'd read Frank Mueller raving about them. He's right! What a great accessory. My entire tank is filled with tiny oxygen bubbles!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

zimmy said:


> I'm setting up a new Eheim 2217 and noticed that one of the clips that secures the top part with the pump to the green canister does not snap into place. It's loose and just slides on and off. Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> My other canister is a 2262 which has heavy duty screws that you tighten by hand to make sure the top is completely snug.


i had the same concern with my eheim 2215..... but seems once the pump is primed and has pressure inside it will push the lid up a little bit till tight on the clips and the clips will hold it on and rubber rings around lid seal it and it wont leak, shouldnt ever have to bend the clips


----------

